# sell investment properties and take hit ?



## pappy (5 Apr 2010)

ss


----------



## mercman (5 Apr 2010)

Op you might get a better response if you titled the thread a bit more apt. Regardless from reading your post, you are a hell of a lot better off than most at the moment. Who knows what will happen in two years time, but on both of your joint salaries you should be well able to cope. I presume that the amount you have in savings is €40,000 which is not a whole lot, especially as your salaries are €130 k. For the purpose of discipline you might be best watching your spending habits and avoid the waste.

What is the point in panicking. You have purchased assets for your offspring. Start paying them off and remember no one ever said it was going to be easy.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Apr 2010)

Welcome to AAM, pappy.

Please read the Posting Guidelines, especially no. .

You can edit your post, including the title, by clicking on the  button in the bottom right corner.


----------



## pappy (5 Apr 2010)

thank you for taking the time to reply and apolgies for not keeping to posting guidelines. title duly edited.


----------



## FTB1 (6 Apr 2010)

Am I reading this right?

Between your three properties you are in negative equity of €4k. 

Therefore you have 36k to your name plus the value of both of your pension pots. You have a massively geared exposure to the property market, you have a mortgage on your ppr that runs until you are aged 75 but on the plus side you have a good gross income coming into your household. 

Personally I'd want to reduce my property exposure (irrespective of your views on the long term market prices), I'd want to understand why my savings are so low and address that (there may be valid reasons) and i'd want to come up with a plan to clear my mortgage before retirement and put my kids through college etc.

Good luck OP.


----------

